# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Thaifilme,Tips+Empfehlungen

## schiene

*King Naresuan - Der Herrscher von Siam* 


Heute bei Amazon für 13,99 inkl.Versand gekauft.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002...F8&me=&seller=

OT: Naresuan (2006)
Drama/Historienfilm/Kriegsfilm
Thailand 2006
Regie: Chatrichalerm Yukol
Buch: Sunait Chutintaranond, Chatrichalerm Yukol
Musik: Richard Harvey
Produzent: Kunakorn Sethi
Darsteller: Sarunyu Wongkrachang, Sorapong Chatree, Jukrit Ammarat, Manop Aswathep, Russell Geoffrey Banks, Sompob Benjathikul, Nopporn Chaiyanam, Suchada Chekly, Lex de Groot, Intira Jaroenpura, Jirayu La-ongmanee, Jirayu La-Ongmanee, Grace Mahadamrongkul

Kurzinhalt:
Viele Jahre sind vergangen, als der zwischenzeitlich erwachsen gewordene Naresuan in seine Heimatstadt zurückkehrt. Doch der so hoffnungsvoll bestimmte Erbe des Throns Ayudhyas muss sich den Machtgefechten seiner Nebenbuhler stellen, welche drohen das Königreich zu erschüttern. Naresuan wird auf die Probe gestellt und beweist seine Fähigkeiten, als es ihm gelingt, den Shan- Staat zu erobern. Doch damit zieht er die neidische Feindseligkeit des Kronprinzen auf sich und die angespannte Situation eskaliert. Als nur noch Mord und Totschlag das Königreich regieren, kommt es zum Tod des Königs, dessen Aufgabe Naresuan nun übernehmen muss… 

King Naresuan - Der Herrscher von Siam (DVD)
>DVD bestellen<

Studio: Splendid Entertainment
Sprache: Deutsch (DD 5.1), Thai (DD 5.1)
Untertitel: Deutsch, Holländisch
Bildformat: 1.78:1, 16:9
Laufzeit: ca. 159 Min.
FSK: 16
Ländercode: 2

----------


## Greenhorn

Der Film ist in Thailand einer der grossen Renner (fast schon gewesen).
Ist aber auch einer der wenigen Filme, die man sich noch mal anschauen kann. 
 ::

----------


## schiene

Gibts den neuen Ong Bak(Tony Jaa) Film schon als DVD????
Hier der Trailer zum neuen Film.
[youtube:18ryos8m]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W70Mx6iIKO0&feature=player_embedded[/youtube:18ryos8m]

----------


## Greenhorn

In dem ganzen Filmgeschaeft hat es durch die Unruhen in BKK Verzoegerungen gegeben.
Wenn der Film aber schon angekuendigt ist, kann es nur noch "Stunden" dauern, bis es den auch als DVD gibt.
Habe es mir vorgemerkt.
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Hier gibt es bisher lediglich die ersten beiden Teile (in Thai) auf CD. Der dritte Teil wird "erwartet". Denke dann kommt auch die DVD raus (hier vermutlich nur in Englisch).
 ::

----------


## schiene

Ong Bak 3 ist in Thailand schon angelaufen und auch auf dem DVD Schwarzmarkt erhältlich.
laut Aussage von 2 Personen welche ihn gesehen haben wäre er aber im Verglich zum 1.und 2.nicht gut.

----------


## schiene

*King Naresuan 3* ist im März 2011 gestartet und ebenso wie seine Vorgänger sehr aufwendig gestaltet.
hier 2 Trailer:
[youtube:6lls6bbb]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5qzEboH9kc[/youtube:6lls6bbb]
[youtube:6lls6bbb]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBTLN-zrwV0&feature=player_embedded[/youtube:6lls6bbb]

----------


## schiene

hab mir gestern im Media Markt diesen Film gekauft...

Während des 18. Jahrhunderts sind die Burmesen in Thailand eingefallen und der Widerstand der Armee wurde gebrochen. Der Mönch Bhikku der einzige Überlebende des Kampfs um das Dorf Bang Rajan. Jetzt trommelt er im Urwaldstützpunkt eine Vielzahl von Überlebenden aus allen möglichen Landesteilen zusammen. Doch die Burmesen haben schon den nächsten Plan: Sie wollen das nationale Heiligtum stehlen. Wird ihnen dies gelingen?
Link zu Details zum Film:
http://www.bluray-disc.de/blu-ray-fi...t-blu-ray-disc

----------


## schiene

*Elephant white*


Bei seinem von undurchsichtiger privater Seite finanzierten Einsatz gegen Mädchenhändler in der Thaimetropole Bangkok macht der amerikanische Auftragskiller Church wenig Federlesen und stapelt Gangsterleichen im dreckigen Dutzend. Ein exzentrischer englischer Nachtclubbesitzer versorgt den Scharfschützen mit immer neuen Supergewehren, und eine traumatisierte Bordsteinschwalbe weicht ihm seit dem vorletzten Massaker nicht mehr von der Seite. Ansonsten aber ist Church allein, als das Blatt sich wendet und die Unterwelt geballt zurück schlägt. 

Ein Actionthriller vom "Ong Bak"-Regisseur mit namhaften internationalen Stars und genug Action für zwei Filme. Und einem Elefanten (sonst wäre es ja kein Film vom "Ong Bak"-Regisseur). Der Elefant dient eher symbolischen Zwecken, stattdessen gibt das ehemalige Fashion Model Djimon Hounsou ("Blood Diamonds") recht überzeugend den auch um Kampfkünste nicht verlegenen coolen Killer. Die Show stiehlt allerdings Hollywoodstar Kevin Bacon als komischer Sidekick. Großes asiatisches Actionkino mit Hollywood-Stars. 

Darsteller: Kevin Bacon, Djimon Hounsou, Jirantanin Pitakporntrakul 
Regisseur(e): Prachya Pinkaew 
Komponist: Robert Folk 
Format: Dolby, DTS, PAL, Widescreen 
Sprache: Deutsch (Dolby Digital 5.1), Deutsch (DTS 5.1), Englisch (Dolby Digital 5.1), Englisch (DTS 5.1) 
Untertitel: Deutsch 
Bildseitenformat: 16:9 - 2.35:1 
FSK: Freigegeben ab 18 Jahren 
Studio: Koch Media GmbH - DVD 
Erscheinungstermin: 21. Oktober 2011 
Produktionsjahr: 2011 
Spieldauer: 87 Minuten 
Durchschnittliche Kundenbewertung: Geben Sie die erste Bewertung für diesen Artikel ab 
ASIN: B005IVMF9U

----------


## schiene

*Erstflug - ein thail.Film über den ersten Flug in Thailand*
Eine Seite über die Filmproduktion:
http://www.thaiflyingclub.com/linkfi...tprogress.html
Hat schon jemand den Film gesehen?
Der Trailer zum Film:

----------

